# Sphodromantis viridis and hierodula membranacea



## carlitus (Jun 15, 2007)

Hi, these are two of my mantids :wink:

Shodromantis viridis







Sphodromantis viridis






Hierodula membranacea






regards :wink:


----------



## Kriss (Jun 15, 2007)

Like the Pics.

What kind of housing are you using to keep them in and what kind of substrate? :?:


----------

